# Minnies first litter.



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Born yesterday, only keeping 5. Can't wait for pigment to come in!




My buck Algernon.



And the mama, she's the broken marked, no longer house with the other lil females.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Adorable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------

